# 2012 beetle 2.5L tire pressure



## tedalice (Jan 5, 2013)

I just came back from the dealer for 1000 mile service today. The paperwork shows all my tires were inflated to 36 psi. I checked the door sticker it says cold 29 psi front and rear. Should I release some to get 29psi? :banghead:


----------



## atomicmime (Jun 29, 2012)

Sometimes people (including tire shops!) set pressures to the max shown on the side of the tire. Service people should know better. Readjust tire pressures to the sticker and your ride will be much improved. Might lose a mpg or two, but it's worth it. Get yourself a good tire gauge and familiarize yourself with the TPMS section of your owner's manual. It's easy; and set your tire pressures after the car has been sitting for an hour or so.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I think 36 is too much, i would run what is on the door, but keep an eye on them make sure they are holding the pressure.


----------

